# Ukrainian: Braschenetz (surname)



## Vasiliy

What is the meaning of the name "Braschenetz" 
How is it spelled correctly in Cyrillic?


----------



## A.O.T.

As for me *Б**рашенець* has no meaning. If "*sch*" is taken from German language than it is transliterated into Ukrainian as a letter "*ш*". But if "*sch*" is taken from English then it is transliterated into Ukrainian as a letter "*щ*".  

There's a Ukrainian village called *Brazhenets/Браженець*. It is situated in Zhytomyrs'ka region. 
I don't know the history of this village but I guess its name comes from a word *брага *which means *span home-brewed beer*. So *Браженець *can be a surname connected to this village or to a brewer.


----------



## Vasiliy

Intresting. I guess when my grandfather decided to stay in Belgium after WW2 and he had to say his name out loud (becuase they coudn't read Cyrillic) They perhaps heared the "zh" as a "sch"?


----------



## A.O.T.

Yes, Vasiliy. I think it was that way.


----------



## Maroseika

Брашенец can be connected with various Slavic words:

брашно (brashno - Ukrainian борошно) - meal. Брашно is Church-Slavonic 
Браш - ancient proper name (like in Romanian town Brașov)
Браженец (Brazhenets) - town in the Ukraine.


----------



## Vasiliy

Thanks for the examples Maroseika =)


----------



## A.O.T.

Maroseika said:


> Браженец (Brazhenets) - town in the Ukraine.



Since the collapse of the USSR it's not right to use a definite article *the *before *Ukraine*. Yes, it can be used in a spoken English only because it was said andwritten this way in the past when Ukraine was a Soviet republic (from 1922 to 1991).


----------



## Orlin

A.O.T. said:


> Since the collapse of the USSR it's not right to use a definite article *the *before *Ukraine*. Yes, it can be used in a spoken English only because it was said andwritten this way in the past when Ukraine was a Soviet republic (from 1922 to 1991).


Я думаю, что это следует обсуждать не здесь, а на английском форуме (English Only), так как это не имеет отношения к славянским языкам.


----------



## A.O.T.

*Orlin,* а с чем связана Ваша неприязнь к английскому языку? Мне кажется, что на этом форуме "WordReference.com" именно английский язык - это язык международного общения, как, например, русский для стран бывшего СССР и частично для некоторых стран Восточной Европы. 
Я обратил внимание на ошибку с употреблением определенного артикля перед названием моей родины из-за того, что, начиная с 1991 года его не следует употреблять в суе и мне кажется, я имел полное право так поступить в этой ветке форума, которая относится к украинскому языку, а значит и к Украине и ко всему, что с ней связано.
И еще одно: Василий, который начал эту тему, не владеет славянскими языками, поэтому он и написал на английском свой вопрос, а ответы, обращенные к нему, были соответственно тоже на этом языке.


----------



## Orlin

A.O.T. said:


> *Orlin,* а с чем связана Ваша неприязнь к английскому языку? Мне кажется, что на этом форуме "WordReference.com" именно английский язык - это язык международного общения, как, например, русский для стран бывшего СССР и частично для некоторых стран Восточной Европы.
> Я обратил внимание на ошибку с употреблением определенного артикля перед названием моей родины из-за того, что, начиная с 1991 года его не следует употреблять в суе и мне кажется, я имел полное право так поступить в этой ветке форума, которая относится к украинскому языку, а значит и к Украине и ко всему, что с ней связано.


Я стеру комментарий о моем отношении к англ. языку, конечно, не по правилам писать такие вещи. Также не имеет смысла обосновать мое отношение, это тоже оффтопик. Мне просто не пронравилось то, что обсуждается *на* и *об* английском языке прямо здесь, где следует говорить о *славянских* языках.


----------



## A.O.T.

Maroseika said:


> Брашенец can be connected with various Slavic words:
> 
> брашно (brashno - Ukrainian борошно) - meal. Брашно is Church-Slavonic



I'm positive you're really mistaken writing that Church-Slavonic *brashno *has anything to do with a Ukrainian *борошно *(*boroshno=flour*). Because *brashno *means *beer/a seed*. You can read about this *over here*.


----------



## A.O.T.

Orlin said:


> Я стеру комментарий о моем отношении к англ. языку, конечно, не по правилам писать такие вещи. Также не имеет смысла обосновать мое отношение, это тоже оффтопик. Мне просто не пронравилось то, что обсуждается *на* и *об* английском языке прямо здесь, где следует говорить о *славянских* языках.



Правильно писать по-русски *сотру*, а не *стеру *. Я вижу, что Вы здесь Senior Member, но уверен, что я правил тут не нарушал, т.к., как я выше уже заметил, обсуждение было в контексте заявленной темы.


----------

